# Werbeblocker: GMX und Web.de weisen auf "Gefahren" hin



## Sharlet (2. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Werbeblocker: GMX und Web.de weisen auf "Gefahren" hin* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Werbeblocker: GMX und Web.de weisen auf "Gefahren" hin


----------



## Kwengie (2. März 2014)

Ich benutze seit Jahren einen Blocker, denn ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum ich von der aggressiven Werbung zugemüllt werden soll.
Um die Jahrtausendwende, als ich mit dem Internet anfing, war die Art der Werbung noch okay, doch seit Neuestem wird man nur noch damit zugeschüttet: angefangen mit den Layern usw. Kein Wunder also, wenn der InternetUser Werbeblocker einsetzt.

Ganz krass war es, als tausend Werbeseiten im neuen Browserfenster aufgingen und ich mit dem Schließen gar nicht hinterher gekommen bin. Das war vor Jahren gewesen.


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Ich benutze seit Jahren einen Blocker, denn ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum ich von der aggressiven Werbung zugemüllt werden soll.


 
weil irgendwann dann statt Werbung von einer Bezahlschranke getroffen wirst oder statt der Website nur noch 404 kommt


----------



## Schalkmund (2. März 2014)

Wer die ganze Scheiße liest die WEB.DE & GMX täglich auf ihren Seiten platzieren ist selber schuld. Man spürt schon beim Lesen der grottigen Texte, wie die Gehirnzellen absterben. Früher gab es ja immerhin noch eine Kommentarfunktion mit der man den geistigen Dünnschiss dort anprangern konnte, aber die haben sie jetzt komischerweise entfernt.


----------



## golani79 (2. März 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> weil irgendwann dann statt Werbung von einer Bezahlschranke getroffen wirst oder statt der Website nur noch 404 kommt


 
Nutze auch einen Werbeblocker - früher hatte ich keinen.
Aber was teilweise dann an Werbung platziert wurde / wird, ging / geht ja auf keine Kuhhaut. Und wenn dann die Usability auch noch eingeschränkt wird von der Seite, nur weil z.B. wieder mal irgendwo so ein nerviges, riesiges Popup offen ist, das sich auch nicht schließen lässt, dann ist es bei mir aus.

Früher war Werbung ja noch einigermaßen erträglich, aber mittlerweile geht bei mir nix mehr ohne Werbeblocker.


----------



## sontaine77 (2. März 2014)

Also ich bin ZAHLENDER Kunde bei GMX und benutze ganz bewusst einen Werbeblocker, da ich es nicht einsehe, obwohl ich Premiumkunde bin dort mit jedem Mist im Vorfeld zugemüllt zu werden.
Den Hinweis auf die angeblichen Gefahren des Add-on fand ich sehr dreist von GMX.
Hätte ich nicht die Mailbox schon seit über 10 Jahren und entsprechend viele Kontakte hierüber, würde ich wechseln!


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nutze auch einen Werbeblocker - früher hatte ich keinen.
> Aber was teilweise dann an Werbung platziert wurde / wird, ging / geht ja auf keine Kuhhaut. Und wenn dann die Usability auch noch eingeschränkt wird von der Seite, nur weil z.B. wieder mal irgendwo so ein nerviges, riesiges Popup offen ist, das sich auch nicht schließen lässt, dann ist es bei mir aus.
> 
> Früher war Werbung ja noch einigermaßen erträglich, aber mittlerweile geht bei mir nix mehr ohne Werbeblocker.


 
ja, aber man sollte halt auch bei bestimmten Seiten die Whitelist-Funktion nutzen
mal abgesehen davon dass ich jetzt heute noch eher selten über Popups stolper, wenn man es als Maßstab nimmt, das mir vom Popupblocker gemeldet wird, das der was blockiert hat
Und ich würde eher behaupten das Früher werbung scheiße war, so ab dann wann die Nervige Werbung mit Sound gemacht haben


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. März 2014)

Man ist selbst dran schuld. Früher hatte ich auch keinen Werbeblocker. Ich höre ja oft am PC Musik, teilweise ziemlich laut und dann war ich auf einer Seite und irgendwie ging im Hintergrund eine Werbung mit Ton auf. Die war soooooo laut, dass ich dachte, mir würde gleich das Trommelfell platzen. Seitdem nutze ich fast immer Adblocker.
Bei manchen Seiten, wenn sie mir am Herzen liegen, mache ich aber Ausnahmen. Da schalte ich einmal pro Tag den Adblocker aus, klicke die Werbung auf der Seite an und schalte ihn dann für den Rest des Tages wieder an. So kann man es auch machen


----------



## Enisra (2. März 2014)

ja, aber solche Werbung hast du heute ja zurecht nicht mehr und der die Idee hatte wurde das Koks gestrichen
Alleine bei Videos, aber da kommt das nicht überraschend


----------



## weisauchnicht (2. März 2014)

Ich schalte meinen Blocker mittlerweile gar nicht mehr aus.
Wenn da auf einmal nicht wegklickbare videos auftauchen die erstmal 5 minuten laufen und über den gesamten bildschrim so laufen,das sie mir sogar den weg zu windows verweigern,dann ist irgendwann mal schluss mit lustig.
Und wenn eine angesprochene bezahlschranke kommt - bitte,aber dann hat die seite auf immer einen nutzer weniger.

unglaublich,das die werbeblocker als sicherheitsrisiko darstellen wollen,dabei aber vergessen,das durch werbung die viren reinkommen..... dieses elende lügnerpack sollte auf dem markt geteert werden


----------



## CaptProton (3. März 2014)

Wenn man auf Web.de geht ohne Werbeblocker sieht man diese Werbebanner:


Sana Expert Potenz Pillen
S.Oliver
Verivox
Zalando
Weight Watchers
Immubilien Scout 24
Samsung
SGD (Fernschule)
Bank Lupe (Bankenvergleich)
Lotto
Europa Splendit Hotel
Parship
Otto
Friend Scout 24
Parship
Amazon
Gut und gerne besteht Web.de 50% nur aus Werbung..... zum Teil sogar animiert.


----------

